# Dealers



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Before I bought by beloved TTS, I had of course looked at quite a few. One of these was a blue 12 plate TTS I found in Perth, sold by a dealer with a fondness of black and yellow (mentioning no names). They quite happily shipped the car down to a closer branch in Northwich for me to see and test drive. I was told and promised it was in mint condition, has no damages and been in no crashes.
On inspecting the car I noticed that not only had all the alloys been scuffed badly and painted over with the wrong colour silver but I noticed there where artefacts in the paint of all the panels, indicating that the whole car had been re-sprayed and badly. Looking at the boot I noticed it was warped and full of dimples from the bad use of filler. The car was obviously not in mint condition but it has a dodgy history. So naturally I pointed these out to the dealer and told them no chance. 
Since then I keep getting phone calls from them and third parties, yesterday I got another phone call from the AA saying they have been sent to cut me a key for the vehicle of which I have not bought lol. 
They have sold this vehicle to someone and don't remember who, so they ring me.
So my flame is against lying dealers that will do anything so sell you a car and for incompetent dealers who don't know who they have sold the cars too.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Wait a while you'll get a phone call from a firm of ambulance chasing lawyers about the accident you never had in the car you didn't buy, offering to get you compensation. :roll:


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

j8keith said:


> Wait a while you'll get a phone call from a firm of ambulance chasing lawyers about the accident you never had in the car you didn't buy, offering to get you compensation. :roll:


Along side the firms offering to get me the PPI back for credit cards and loans I have never had.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

ldhxvs said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a while you'll get a phone call from a firm of ambulance chasing lawyers about the accident you never had in the car you didn't buy, offering to get you compensation. :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

